# Lights



## dickhob (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm getting a new camera for Xmas- Canon PowerShot A570IS.  I know it is not up to snuff with some of the stuff some of you guys use, but hopefully, it will be decent enough for website photos.

Anyway, after reading some of the posts on lighting I took a trip to WalMart, found the 6500k daylight fourescent bulbs.  They have 40, 60, 75, and 100 watt.  If it was mentioned in the other posts I missed it and of course I can't find what I read about last night.

Can someone tell me what wattage I should get?

Also, if I understand correctly, I need 5 lights for the lightbox- Top, Back, Left, Right and front by the camera.  Is that correct?

I can't post any pics yet 'cause I don't have the pens or photo equip, but you can count on something after Xmas.

Thanks
Dick


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2007)

Dick, Both of my side lights are 500 watt halogen. my front light is a 75 watt incandescent. I use no top light or back light If on occasion I do I just grad a 24 inch florescent shop light as I like florescent for my back light. never had a need for top lighting


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2007)

Dick,

I have never seen a 100 watt floursecent.  Are you sure that is what they were?  I would guess that they are regular incandescent.

I was told to use 5,000k CF lights in as large as I could get.  I belive my bulbs are 23 or 25 watt.  I have 3 of them and use the large metal work lights for reflectors.  I think I am getting good light and really good pictures.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gketell (Dec 12, 2007)

You only need three.  Left, right and "front".  

If you want zero shadow move left light a little backward to light the object and behind it and the right light a little forward to light the object and in front of it.  Obviously, left/right/front/back doesn't matter which goes where.  The "front" light can be used wherever you want to stick it for best reflection.

Daylight CFLs make it easy if your camera can't do a manual white balance.  If it can then any bulb will work, just make all three the same.

The brighter the better so your camera can shoot fast (reducing shake issues) and with a small aperture (to give you maximum depth of field).

GK


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 12, 2007)

I use 4 photo fluorescent light bulbs. These bulbs have a color temperature of 5100k. Each bulb is the equivalent of 150 watts. of tungsten light.

Length of bulb is 7"
5100K color temperature
Flicker free bulbs designed for video and digital photography
Light output per bulb 2800 lumens

These are available on Ebay... and they wont fit in a regular reflector... the base is too large.


----------



## dickhob (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys,
I am sure there was a 100watt bulb (maybe these are equivalent to 100watt- I simply don't remember now- I knew I should have written it down).  These are GE bulbs.  I'll post some pics when I get set up.

Thanks again
Dick


----------



## rherrell (Dec 13, 2007)

26W , 100W equivalent , 6500K compact fluorescent X3 is what I have. Got 'em at Wal-Mart.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dickhob_
> <br />Thanks Guys,
> I am sure there was a 100watt bulb (maybe these are equivalent to 100watt- I simply don't remember now- I knew I should have written it down).  These are GE bulbs.  I'll post some pics when I get set up.
> 
> ...



If these are GE Reveal bulbs you must use manual white balance because the color temperature is 3200K.


----------

